# Hull Marine Products Nano Jack



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Looking good and great specs. Looking forward to production!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Me too 😁 …. It also looks real nice


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Got a price point in mind?


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

bob_esper said:


> Got a price point in mind?


$1600-$1700 - I know it's a bit more than some will want to spend but this is a high quality piece made in the US, including the actuators.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mighty fine piece!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

HullMarineProducts said:


> $1600-$1700 - I know it's a bit more than some will want to spend but this is a high quality piece made in the US, including the actuators.


Do you take micro jackers on trade in?😀


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Don’t know much about Jack plates but something about seeing some fine machined metal with fine lines that is sexy AF. Best of luck with everything looks amazing from the bleachers😃


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^^X2 What Rovster said ....thats some sweet machine work right there 😘


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonterr said:


> Do you take micro jackers on trade in?😀


Melt them down and make beer cans and they’d probably need a can opener because the pull tabs would fall off.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

jonterr said:


> Do you take micro jackers on trade in?😀


Honestly, depending on the condition, I MAY consider it.


----------



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

Will this fit on a Beavertail Mosquito?


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

john1234 said:


> Will this fit on a Beavertail Mosquito?


Currently the plates are 15" wide at max width... It was just recently brought to my attention by @Zika that I need to double check and this is 0.5" wider than the Micro. I can revise the plates to match no issues, so 14.5" will be production width. If you don't mind taking a measurement on your Mosquito that would be helpful to ensure it fits. This is not much wider than the BIA hole pattern so I would imagine it will be fine.


----------



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

Just hit you up via your website. Look forward to speaking.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

No problem for a Waterman?


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Is f70 max hop looks like a bad ass jackplate at a good weight


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sorry I went to website says 115hp nice I will be in touch thx


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

That's a good weight for a self contained unit.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I just measured my 2017 BT Mosquito/Atlas Micro. The flared plate is 14.5 inches wide at the top and the transom plate has close to 1/2 inch clearance on either side of the top of the sponson well. 15 inches would be a tight fit, so if you can shave /14 inch off each side on the production version, that will work for Mosquito owners. Can't speak about the Waterman, but @DBStoots could probably provide figures. Whenever he gets off the water long enough.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice. I've got a brand new, boxed Micro to sell to go towards funding this. Following


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm with the other guys that posted. I love some pretty machine work! I have a question about the ram. I'm needing to replace my 02 30hp nissan 4 stroke tilt and trim actuator and believe the cmc tilt plate actuator will fit which looked like was in one of your pics. Is yours the same size or smaller and would you sell one by itself? Thank you either way and good luck with everything. With the response so far I think your gonna do great! Thanks, Michael


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> I'm with the other guys that posted. I love some pretty machine work! I have a question about the ram. I'm needing to replace my 02 30hp nissan 4 stroke tilt and trim actuator and believe the cmc tilt plate actuator will fit which looked like was in one of your pics. Is yours the same size or smaller and would you sell one by itself? Thank you either way and good luck with everything. With the response so far I think your gonna do great! Thanks, Michael


you don’t want that CMC actuator LOL. You’d be best off buying a new one for $400 from TH Marine and praying it doesn’t crap out on you in a couple months.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice looking product! Good luck.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Update: Plate should be going on a Carolina Skiff with an F70 this week. About to take the parts over to a shop here in town for the install. Will post up when I have more updates.

Apologies in advance if I'm a little more quiet than normal on this - due date for baby number two is fast approaching.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Melt them down and make beer cans and they’d probably need a can opener because the pull tabs would fall off.


Three hours on the Chittum Challenger and the Atlas Micro actuator took a dump while running and testing it in some rough chop. Trash! 
Once Tyler gets this plate on the market it will be all I’ll install if I can help it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MSFLIES said:


> .


Bad etiquette posting crap like this on people’s threads just to up your post count so you can list your fly rods. I’m going to spam your ad when you post it...


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

This looks super cool. Signed up to receive updates on your site. I want to be the first bozo out on my local waters with one of these. Can you hurry up and take my money?


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

I want to be the first person outside of the USA to have one of these. I'm currently the only skiff owner in New Zealand and the only Hells Bay skiff owner in the South Pacific (that I am aware of).


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Sign me up for an aluminum version. 1.25” od here…


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Water Bound said:


> Sign me up for an aluminum version. 4.25” Circumference here…


Diameter is the more common measurement used for pipe. Most poling platform legs are 1.25, 1.5, 1.75”.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Paul Mills said:


> I wont to be the first person outside of the USA to have one of these. I'm currently the only skiff owner in New Zealand and the only Hells Bay skiff owner in the South Pacific (that I am aware of).


I need to come to fish with you Paul!


----------



## Beach Snook (Jun 7, 2020)

Cool Beans!


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> I need to come to fish with you Paul!


I have maybe six people tops in NZ that know what I do as far as flats fishing. None could make the front end of the skiff this weekend. I live in the wrong country. That is how small the real pursuit is here in NZ.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

not sure .. wait until you have shared the flats with 10 other boats and idiots burning the shorelines. Might give you a different perspective 😜. I do agree we have good and knowledgeable people though. Good news is that you can talk to them on this forum 😎


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I would love to make my way down there too


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Here's some photos of the install on Drew's Carolina Skiff. Hoping to get it in the water on Sunday.

Plate is rock solid with the F70 on there.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Looks great. I like how the mounting bolts are outside and easily accessed.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Here is a short video of it in action:

YouTube NanoJack


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Buttery smooth


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Looks mint


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks great! May want to consider putting some sort of visual level indicator one can see glancing backwards. Got used to gauge the level of my JP but took a while. A quick glance back to some indicator would be helpful IMO


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

awesome smooth.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

A color mark on the rams. Laser etch. Red, green, blue. I use 3M reflective tape marks on Atlas Micro. Set up properly, max lift will cavitate the prop. Down an inch or so prop bites.
Let us know the final weight.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Took it out for a spin yesterday and noticed a couple things that aesthetically, I did not like. I went back and did a bunch of work on the design today to make serviceability easier as well and take out a little bit of weight.

We did run into one issue with the way that I had the bearings secured into the plate, but I had already been considering an alternative configuration prior to this. I have already changed the design, but the KryptoQuiet bearings will actually be affixed to the rods and ride up and down with the engine side of the plate. This will give me more surface area to combat friction utilizing the OD of the bearing versus the ID. This design will also be better at combating salt and sand intrusion into the bearing.

I also have a different spec actuator that will speed things up a bit. Even with the F70, it was just too reminiscent of the Micro and fear that it will struggle too much with the weight of a 115. I did upload some pictures and reels to instagram if you'd like to take a look.

Still no baby yet here, but the induction is scheduled for tomorrow, so apologies if I'm a bit disconnect the next few days. Hope to have a 115 secured by the end of the week to do further testing. I am happy with everything thus far and will likely place the order for the machined parts on the first 20 units by next Monday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Take your time brother! Looking great. Take care of momma and new baby!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Take your time brother! Looking great. Take care of momma and new baby!


Amen to that … enjoy every minute of it, it does go fast! You blink an eye and they just graduated from college!


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

We had a happy healthy baby girl on Wednesday morning and I'm finally getting back at it. I revised some parts and hopefully submitting the PO on Monday for the first 20 units. Also hoping to get this plate on a boat with a 115 early next week, and possibly a 150 later in the week to see how she holds up.

With that said, I put the plate on the webstore for those of you that want to jump on it as quickly as possible. Should be shipping the finished plates in the first batch early July.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HullMarineProducts said:


> We had a happy healthy baby girl on Wednesday morning and I'm finally getting back at it. I revised some parts and hopefully submitting the PO on Monday for the first 20 units. Also hoping to get this plate on a boat with a 115 early next week, and possibly a 150 later in the week to see how she holds up.
> 
> With that said, I put the plate on the webstore for those of you that want to jump on it as quickly as possible. Should be shipping the finished plates in the first batch early July.


Congratulations brother!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

HullMarineProducts said:


> We had a happy healthy baby girl on Wednesday morning and I'm finally getting back at it. I revised some parts and hopefully submitting the PO on Monday for the first 20 units. Also hoping to get this plate on a boat with a 115 early next week, and possibly a 150 later in the week to see how she holds up.
> 
> With that said, I put the plate on the webstore for those of you that want to jump on it as quickly as possible. Should be shipping the finished plates in the first batch early July.


Congratulations Dad!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

WOW
Don’t know how I missed this. Smack mentioned it to me and I had to check it out. This is exactly what we have been needing. Something the size and weight of a micro but actually works well.
Congratulations on both of your babies👍


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> WOW
> Don’t know how I missed this. Smack mentioned it to me and I had to check it out. This is exactly what we have been needing. Something the size and weight of a micro but actually works well.
> Congratulations on both of your babies👍


C’mon maaaaan!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Very interested. Currently playing around with the engine height of an F70 on a 18’ Chittum Mangrove, and only have one hole left to go up 🤣. Smack also has a good option so you might have some friendly competition ;-)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here’s an Ankona Native with Tohatsu MFS40 I recently finished installing a black Nano plate, Zephyr Cove Customs pickup system, Tran CP-100 compression plate, ProTrim jackplate blinker switch and triple cupped custom prop on. He dragged it from Colorado just for the install. It turned out great and runs all day on 6 at 30mph and 6000rpm.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I need this jack plate/low water pickup setup! Great work Smack!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

T Bone said:


> I need this jack plate/low water pickup setup! Great work Smack!


You know where to find me!


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You know where to find me!


Waiting to hang on a new motor on the back... you will be my first call!


----------

